# Cheer up



## Muwahid

In `Arabi how would I tell someone to "Cheer Up" to someone who's feeling down?

Thanks


----------



## Mahaodeh

I don't recall an exact equivalent to cheer up, but expressions used can be: لا بأس عليك، لا تحزن، إضحك للدنيا تضحك لك، تفاءل بالخير تجده، الصبر مفتاح الفرج،الخ depending on the context and why the person is feeling down.


----------



## ayed

Muwahid said:


> In `Arabi how would I tell someone to "Cheer Up" to someone who's feeling down?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome , Muwahid, to the Arabic forum.
You can say :
-- ibtahij ! *ابتهج*
--in Badawi dialect, we say (*ابتجح *) ibtajiH !


----------



## cherine

This is another English expression that we can't easily translate, but there are some equivalents, as Maha and Ayed said.
I can also think of تشجَّع or the expression with the negative (don't...) like لا تحزن، لا تبتئس (= don't be sad).

In Egypt, we can sometimes say روَّق rawwa2.


----------



## zooz

I think ابتهج is not a perfect translation, but it's ok as for MSA.

In Syrian too, one could say: روَّق


----------



## suma

cherine said:


> This is another English expression that we can't easily translate, but there are some equivalents, as Maha and Ayed said.
> I can also think of تشجَّع or the expression with the negative (don't...) like لا تحزن، لا تبتئس (= don't be sad).
> 
> In Egypt, we can sometimes say روَّق rawwa2.


 

Really? I always thought that  ابشر  _ibshir  _worked perfectly well.


----------



## Haroon

أبشر  is said before telling good news , I think. It may be تفاءل .


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> In Egypt, we can sometimes say روَّق rawwa2.





zooz said:


> In Syrian too, one could say: روَّق


 "Rawwe2" (that's how we pronounce it) isn't really the same, though

I would say it to someone who was angry, nervous, worked up, etc.
"Cheer up" is said to someone who is upset, down, dejected, etc.

I can't think of a good colloquial equivalent right now, but I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Haroon

If it is for colloquial ; what about  فرفش or هيص  or قول هيه بصوت عالي( which is a new coined expression )


----------



## clevermizo

zooz said:


> I think ابتهج is not a perfect translation, but it's ok as for MSA.
> 
> In Syrian too, one could say: روَّق



You say raww*a*2 and not raww*e*2 روِّق in Syrian (for the أمر)?


----------



## clevermizo

elroy said:


> "Rawwe2" (that's how we pronounce it) isn't really the same, though
> 
> I would say it to someone who was angry, nervous, worked up, etc.



Perhaps rawwe2 is a good translation for _chill out_?


----------



## elroy

clevermizo said:


> You say raww*a*2 and not raww*e*2 روِّق in Syrian (for the أمر)?


 I think zooz just copied and pasted the word from Cherine's post.  I am positive Syrians do not say "rawwa2" in the imperative.





clevermizo said:


> Perhaps rawwe2 is a good translation for _chill out_?


 Yup, good suggestion.


----------



## clevermizo

elroy said:


> I am positive Syrians do not say "rawwa2" in the imperative.



That's what I thought; I was worried for a moment. هلاء فيني روِّق (or do you need an object? متل: هلاء فيني روِّق حالي)


----------



## elroy

clevermizo said:


> (or do you need an object? متل: هلاء فيني روِّق حالي)


 Nope - just like you don't need one in the imperative.


----------



## Josh_

I have also been thinking about this and agree that it is not an easily translatable phrase.  That said, what do you guys think about ارفع معنوياتك ?  Or just a simple افرح ?


----------



## elroy

Haroon said:


> If it is for colloquial ; what about فرفش or هيص or قول هيه بصوت عالي( which is a new coined expression )





Josh_ said:


> What about ارفع معنوياتك ? Or just a simple افرح ?


 None of these suggestions would sound natural in Palestinian Arabic (and I've never even heard Haroon's "new expression").

We are familiar with the word فرفش but it's not very commonly used. And it certainly wouldn't be used in this context.
هيص would be used to mean "have fun" but it would not be used to cheer up someone who is down.
ارفع معنوياتك would be weird in this context because in Arabic you don't usually don't irfa3 your own ma3nawiyyaat (excuse the code-switching ). Also, it sounds weird in the imperative; even in English I probably wouldn't say "lift your spirits" to someone.
افرح means "be glad" or "be joyful." It would sound almost ridiculous in this context. Imagine you were upset and someone came up to you and said "be glad" or "be joyful."

I have finally thought of an idiomatic expression that would work in Palestinian Arabic: خفف عنك ("khaffef 3annak"). My guess is that it's probably used in other dialects as well.


----------



## cute angel

*It's correct brother Josh you can say ارفع معنوياتك or be happy =افرح ئاثى when you see someone sad*

*There are some expressions such as*

*اضحك للدنيا تضحكلك*

*لا تبتئس*

*تفاءل خيرا تجده*
*لا تحزن*

*روح عن نفسك*

*لا تقلق نفسك بالتفكير في هذه الامور المحبطة*

*لا تحبط نفسك*

*لا تيئس*

*انسى* الهم ينساك


----------



## Haroon

elroy said:


> (and I've never even heard Haroon's "new expression").
> 
> .


simply because it is new , I  heard it  4 days ago !!


----------



## cute angel

I guess it's just in Egypt!!!!


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:


> افرح means "be glad" or "be joyful." It would sound almost ridiculous in this context. Imagine you were upset and someone came up to you and said "be glad" or "be joyful."


I don't think they sound any more ridiculous than if someone came up to you and said "cheer up!" without further comment.  Usually these phrases are not said by themselves but are said with some other statement such as "be happy, the world is not all bad" or "cheer up, things will get better."

At any rate, I have had one expression (used in Egyptian and possibly other dialects) rattling around in my head wondering if I should post it.  After some thought I believe it can be used in the right circumstance -- shidd Heelak (شد حيلك ), which literally means "pull your strength" and is a phrase of encouragement said to someone experiencing difficult times.


----------



## elroy

Josh_ said:


> I don't think they sound any more ridiculous than if someone came up to you and said "cheer up!" without further comment. Usually these phrases are not said by themselves but are said with some other statement such as "be happy, the world is not all bad" or "cheer up, things will get better."


 My comparison with English was only an attempt to explain how odd افرح would sound in Palestinian Arabic in this context (even if followed by something). 





> shidd Heelak (شد حيلك ) which literally means "pull your strength" and is a phrase of encouragement said to someone experiencing difficult times.


 I don't think it can be used that way in Palestinian Arabic. I've only come across it being used to tell someone to "work hard" - say a student who's studying for a big exam. It's not related to being sad or upset.

I am convinced that خفف عنك is the best equivalent in Palestinian Arabic.


----------



## cute angel

*For the espression شد حيلك I agree with ELroy we use it when we are going to have a test or to do something so the others will encourage you saying shid hilak.*

*But if someone sad and you want to help him to overcome his woes just use these expressions:*

*I want to gother all the previous ones if you don't mind*

*خفف عنك*

*روح عن نفسلك*

*لا تحزن*

*اضحك للدنيا تضحك لك*

*انسى الهم ينساك*

*لا تبتئس*

*روح عن نفسك*


*لا تحمل الامور اكثر مما هي عليه*

*لا تقلق نفسك بالتفكير في هذه الامور المحبطة*

*لا تحبط نفسك*

*الصبر مفتاح الفرج*

*روق*


----------



## cherine

suma said:


> Really? I always thought that ابشر _ibshir _worked perfectly well.


abshir is not used in colloquial Egyptian, and it's only used with the meaning of "expect good news" or "be happy: good news coming" 



elroy said:


> "Rawwe2" (that's how we pronounce it) isn't really the same, though
> 
> I would say it to someone who was angry, nervous, worked up, etc.
> "Cheer up" is said to someone who is upset, down, dejected, etc.


That's how we use rawwa2, in Egypt. When I see a friend of mine having a problem, feeling down... I can tell her: rawwa2i, matez3alish ما تزعليش (or matez3alsh to a man), or simply the famous "ma3lesh" معلش followed by any "wise" thing كله بيعدي، ربنا حيفرجها إن شاء الله ...


Josh_ said:


> what do you guys think about ارفع معنوياتك ? Or just a simple افرح ?


I wouldn't say ifra7 to someone upset, it could feel a bit inconsiderate or out of place. irfa3 ma3naweyyatak isn't possible either, it doesn't sound natural enough. Sorry 



cute angel said:


> *It's correct brother Josh you can say ارفع معنوياتك or be happy =افرح ئاثى when you see someone sad*


Sorry sister, but this is not possible in Egypt.



Josh_ said:


> At any rate, I have had one expression [...] shidd Heelak (شد حيلك ), which literally means "pull your strength" and is a phrase of encouragement said to someone experiencing difficult times.


As the others said, it's used when someone is about to go through difficult situation (a test, a confrontation with your boss ...) And it's also used for condoleance:
- shedd(e) 7eelak
Reply: esh-shedda 3ala 'llah.


----------



## suma

cherine said:


> abshir is not used in colloquial Egyptian, and it's only used with the meaning of "expect good news" or "be happy: good news coming"


 
We may be splitting hairs here, but isn't that the basic meaning of cheer up? Besides I was referring to MSA, I'm not sure how it's used in colloquial speech.

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't MSA _ibshir not abshir? The latter form would require an object, as in "Give tidings of such-and-such"._


----------



## cherine

suma said:


> We may be splitting hairs here, but isn't that the basic meaning of cheer up? Besides I was referring to MSA, I'm not sure how it's used in colloquial speech.


It could be the basic meaning of "cheer up", but I don't think we can use the Arabic "abshir" in all situations.
Imagine this:
My friend is upset because the boss is mistreating her, I can't tell her "abshiri" unless there's good news after. Something like:
abshiri, sawfa yafSiluunahu
أبشري، سوف يفصلونه
(they're fire him).

But to cheer her up, I can say something like:
معلش ما تزعليش
روَّقي
كبَّري دماغك
... or any other alternatives.



> Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't MSA _ibshir not abshir? The latter form would require an object, as in "Give tidings of such-and-such"._


It's abshir, I never heard ibshir before, and I checked the Qur'an, and found it used once, in سورة فصلت، الآية 30 :

إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا تتنزّل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون.​​


----------



## suma

Hi Cherine,
However in your example from the Quran that verse supplies the object بالجنة  hence the _abshir_ form was used.

But when you say just "cheer up" meaning be happy, of course by implication there is the subsequent meaning of cheer up because so-so-so. That's why I thought it was more correct to use the _ibshir_ form.


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:


> As the others said, it's used when someone is about to go through difficult situation (a test, a confrontation with your boss ...) And it's also used for condoleance:
> - shedd(e) 7eelak
> Reply: esh-shedda 3ala 'llah.


Just to clarify, it's only said to someone who is about to go through a difficult situation?  It would not be said to someone already going through something difficult?  For example, say you have a friend whom you haven't seen for a while.  While catching up he/she explains that he/she is facing some difficulty right now.  It would not be said in that situation?


----------



## cherine

Yes, Josh, we would, of course. Sorry I missed that.
If I meet someone having a problem or going through hard time, I'd tell him (or her): شد حيلك .
But it's not the same as "cheer up", no?


----------



## clevermizo

cherine said:


> Yes, Josh, we would, of course. Sorry I missed that.
> If I meet someone having a problem or going through hard time, I'd tell him (or her): شد حيلك .
> But it's not the same as "cheer up", no?



I think it can be. "Cheer up" has a broad range of uses. It may be that some contexts overlap with شد حيلك. To be honest though, I can't remember the last time I said it, so I can't think of a more specific example.


----------



## Josh_

Yes, that is what I meant -- that it could work as an equivalent of "cheer up" in certain circumstances, not all.  I also can't think of a good example.  Perhaps it could be said to someone who is down and out because of losing his/her job.



> I wouldn't say ifra7 to someone upset, it could feel a bit inconsiderate or out of place. irfa3 ma3naweyyatak isn't possible either, it doesn't sound natural enough. Sorry


No need to say sorry, Cherine.  I was just contributing to the thread by throwing out suggestions.  It's all trial and error.


----------



## xebonyx

I found this in one of my grammar books:
     ابتهج     

But then I found this in one of the online dictionaries, and it doesnt seem accurate to me at all (?): طب نفسا


----------

